# Hickory vs white oak



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

I just picked up a bunch of hickory and white oak. Now that I have it all cut up, I cant tell the difference in the 2. I know hickory is supposed to be heavier than white oak, beside that, how can I easily spot the difference? This willl hopefully turn into end graing cutting boards. I know I have read where white oak is ok but stay away from red oak for cutting boards. How is hickory though? Is it ok for cutting boards?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Both are excellent for cutting boards, but I would say you should easily be able to tell the difference.

Do you have pictures we can help you identify the differences?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Oak stinks


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

easy to tell 
just from smell.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Look at the end grain. They are not really close, it should be easy to tell the difference.

And yes, stay away from red oak for an end grain cutting board.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

The rays on the end grain of the white oak will jump out at you. They are very very prominent and easy to see with the naked eye. In hickory, they are not at all readily visible with the naked eye. It is a night and day difference.


----------

